# Cherry Shrimp and Water Changes?



## fattyratrat (Jun 19, 2007)

i have a 10g tank with a ton of rootwood and java ferns. I bought about 10 cherrys a while ago... and i just did maybe 3 or 4 gallon water change.. used prime.. and put it in, and i saw the biggest number of them i have ever seen at once... but they are all pacing around and around the tank quickly.. is this distress or rejoice that their water has been changed?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Probably distress...

did you use tap water? pH difference between the tank/tap? ammonia in the tap? do you test the tap? temp difference?

When I do water changes they just sit there like nothing is going on.


----------



## fattyratrat (Jun 19, 2007)

my tap has always been a 7.0, and so has the tank, never much NH4 in the tap, and the same night i did about a 40% change on my 55 and everything (angels, rummynose, espies, rams, glowlights, ottos, corys) loved that. The only possibility would be temp change, but i didnt notice the thermometer go down but maybe 1 or 2 degrees (C) in either tank, which shouldnt have hurt anything.

I am not worried because today they all seem to be calm, and no visible amount have died, and my females are still preggers as all hell.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I notice sometimes my RCS and CRS swim around my tank after a water change but it's because they get spooked when I'm pouring the water back into the tank. I do it as splash free as I can but some of the shrimp still get spooked and swim in circles for a few minutes.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

My shrimp go nuts whenever I do a waterchange. It a combination of factors in terms of differing water parameters from old tank water and new fresh water. After a few hours they settle down.

-John N.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a 10 gal shrimp tank. For a WC, I put my bucket of fresh water on a chair and coffeetable to get it higher than the tank. Then I use the siphon to put the fresh water back in the tank. My shrimp have never shown signs of distress since I started this.


----------

